# Seasonal Worker and hours



## BrianKeknell (Dec 11, 2019)

I am a seasonal GM tm and I just checked my schedule online. It says that I am scheduled this week and the week leading up to Christmas, but nothing posted after next week. I am wondering if they are letting me go the week of Christmas, or if they’re just cutting back hours. I wonder if anyone else has had this experience, asking here before I ask HR.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 11, 2019)

Pretty sure that week just isn't posted yet. December 21st is the last day I can see so far for my stores schedule.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 11, 2019)

The schedule for that week will be posted by the end of this week. Schedules are only written two weeks out, not further.


----------

